# Tamil: Tsunami



## Au101

Hello everybody! I am trying to learn Tamil, but at the moment I cannot speak a word because there is nobody to teach me pronunciation. However, I do know the alphabet. In order to practice this, I was transliterating a poem about the 26/12/04 (12/26/04 for the Americans) Tsunami when I came across a word. The word is "சுனாமி", or for those of you who do not have the appropriate font, I transliterate it as "cunaami". Could anybody tell me if this word is as obvious as it looks, namely "tsunami". "Tsunami" is of course a Japanese word, which I think means "harbor wave" and presumably the Tamils use the Japanese word in the same way that we do. However, based on the fact that my entire vocabulary consists of a "staggering" 5 words, I didn't want to take any chances. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Au101

I have just had a thought. Should this symbol "ç" go before or after the consonant I wish to modify. If you cannot understand the symbol because of the font which I am using, it is the tripod of hollow circles, two at the bottom and one at the top and it is used to change the sound of consonants, I believe. It may well even have other uses, but I don't know a lot about it, if anybody can help that would be appreciated.


----------



## badri_nanan

The word "TSUNAMI" to pronounce in Tamil as "Issu na mi" That's all


----------



## Au101

Thanks very much Badri_nanan 
Do you know if there is an actual Tamil word for this? I mean, I have heard that tsunamis have been written about in ancient Tamil texts, so presumably there must be a formal Tamil word for them, I can't believe that the Japanese word would have been used all those years ago. Perhaps 'ஆழிப்பேரலை' or 'கடற்கோள்' could be the word(s) I'm looking for, I'm not sure, have you any ideas? Thanks .


----------



## langDino

You are correct - 'ஆழிப்பேரலை' or 'கடற்கோள்' are the right words for Tsunami. It is amazing to know that you have learnt such rare words.


----------



## Au101

Thank you langDino both for your help and compliments - you are very kind. However, do not be deceived - my vocabulary is very small and my command of grammar is even worse, I just happened to come across these words because I was specifically searching for them.


----------

